# Brazilian Ts



## SOAD (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone can help to find out what are those?
Sp.1




















Burrow





Sp.2










Burrow





Iridopelma sp. ???




















Oligoxystre auratum ???















Lasiodora sp ???
#1










#2


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow very nice T, but I have no idea what it is. I take it that its WC since you live in Brazil?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 1, 2006)

First one looks like _Metriopelma_ spp.


----------



## TheNatural (Dec 2, 2006)

hi soad,

Couldnt this be a member of Oligoxystre genus?


----------



## SOAD (Dec 2, 2006)

Novak said:


> Wow very nice T, but I have no idea what it is. I take it that its WC since you live in Brazil?


Yes it is WC. From Northeast Brazil.



TheNatural said:


> hi soad,
> 
> Couldnt this be a member of Oligoxystre genus?


Man i don't think so. Body structure is diferent, behavior is totally diferent too.
Eric Reynolds could help us here.


----------



## SOAD (Dec 2, 2006)

many views but anyone say nothing? Martin?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep the bottom two look like _Lasiodara_ sp.

No ones going to be able to tell you for sure which species.


----------



## SOAD (Dec 2, 2006)

i know! But a guess is more than enough as i have no idea on what the Sp1 and Sp2 are. the others i know genus level and this is enough for me.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 2, 2006)

Whats the legspan of the first one? I'm quite sure its a _Metriopelma_.


----------



## SOAD (Dec 2, 2006)

1 and a half inch. or 3,5cm. Metriopelmas in brazil? i didn't know they occur here.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 2, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Whats the legspan of the first one? I'm quite sure its a _Metriopelma_.


What is making you say _Metriopelma spp._?



			
				SOAD said:
			
		

> i didn't know they occur here.


I didn't know of any that were mainly in Brazil, either.  The ones I'm familiar with are from Venezuela, Bolivia, and Costa Rica.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 2, 2006)

becca81 said:


> I didn't know of any that were mainly in Brazil, either.  The ones I'm familiar with are from Venezuela, Bolivia, and Costa Rica.


_M. velox_ is from Ecuador is it not? If they occur as spread out as Venezuala to Ecuador, why not Brazil? There's plenty of un-identified T's from Brazil.


The dark first leg segment, and brighter other parts are on many sp. of _Metriopelma_. It also appears to have very mature coloration and form for only 1.5". Can you think of a better genus for it? (Not meant in a sarcastic way).


----------



## SOAD (Dec 2, 2006)

it can grow up to 7-8 cm. i don't have adult female but i've seen one.


----------



## SOAD (Dec 2, 2006)

Maybe Ciryocosmus sp?


----------



## SOAD (Dec 3, 2006)

all i need is a guess on the first one.


----------

